# ICI Pro Spray Airless Rig



## Bozarthpainting (Mar 18, 2017)

I recently inherited a spray rig from my father and the plastic seat that the ball sits in is cracked. I cant seem to locate anything about this company online. Does anyone know if it still exists?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Bozarthpainting said:


> I recently inherited a spray rig from my father and the plastic seat that the ball sits in is cracked. I cant seem to locate anything about this company online. Does anyone know if it still exists?


Haven't heard of it,..


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Bozarthpainting said:


> I recently inherited a spray rig from my father and the plastic seat that the ball sits in is cracked. I cant seem to locate anything about this company online. Does anyone know if it still exists?


If my memory serves me correct this sprayer was sold by Glidden. I haven't heard much other than no one sells them.

I found this link just now for this brand.

http://www.bedfordprecision.com/Html_Refs/BedfordQuickRef_Glidden_ProSpray_606.html


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Depending on the model, some ProSprays were manufactured by Wagner and Amspray, other ProSprays were manufactured by Airlessco.


----------

